# Green Non-Toxic Cleaners for Hotels



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

I recently started working for a local inn as a housekeeper. The chemicals they use are so obnoxious. I use vinegar,baking soda,borax and elbow grease in my own home. Being exposed to bleach, air freshener and such makes me sick. I feel like I've sold my soul to make a living but I needed a 2nd job. I don't know if I'm going to last long if I can't convince the owners to go green.

I'm looking for some green, non toxic cleaners that work and will hold up to their standards of "clean". I've researched some online. So far I've found

Benefect
H2O2 Orange Oil
Pure Green 24
Green Seal

Has anyone here ever used any of these products? Can anyone make any suggestions? I plan to sell them on the idea of being the first "Green" Hotel in town. It would be a good marketing point for them. Plus, it's just the right thing to do.

If this works I've thought about going into business being a green consultant for hotels and other businesses.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Try Nature's Source. It's natural, non-toxic, inexpensive, and it WORKS! The stuff is fabulous!

Here's their website: http://www.naturessourcecleaners.com/

It's widely available. It says on their site:

You can find Nature's Source&#8482; products in most local supermarkets, drug stores, mass-merchandise stores and do-it-yourself stores, alongside the other cleaners in the cleaning aisle.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

rose2005 said:


> The one thing I hate about staying in hotels is feeling sick because of all the chemicals they use.
> 
> Rose


I get sick just walking down the cleaning and laundry aisles at the grocery store. The stuff is sealed up in bottles and boxes, but there must be residue on the packages because when you get hundreds of containers of chemicals together in a small space, I can smell it and it's overwhelming.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

rose2005 said:


> Seventh Generation makes cleaners too.


Oh, and about Seventh Generation- sign up with them then you can get coupons for just about every Seventh Generation purchase you make.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Ladycat & Rose,

I'll check out the Nature's Source. I have used Seventh Generation before and have printed their coupons. I'll do some comparisons. 

I just spoke with someone at GreenSuites.com they are going to send me some samples. They carry the GreenSeal cleaners. I'm also going to call a local janitorial supply company to see what they might have.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

ladycat said:


> I get sick just walking down the cleaning and laundry aisles at the grocery store. The stuff is sealed up in bottles and boxes, but there must be residue on the packages because when you get hundreds of containers of chemicals together in a small space, I can smell it and it's overwhelming.


Yea, me too. I call it the chemical aisle. I only dash in to grab a box of borax and dash out (hold my breath first). I have seen some stores that have the baby food on the same aisle as the chemicals. Now, that can't be right. I've also heard people say they can taste it in the snacks & chips when it is the next aisle over.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

River Rest said:


> I just spoke with someone at GreenSuites.com they are going to send me some samples. They carry the GreenSeal cleaners.


OK scratch that. I just got an email from them. They wants $21.40 just for shipping 4 16oz bottles.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Where I work (at a school) we use Benefect to disinfect. It really makes me nauseous the smell is so strong. It was recommended to us though and it is herbal.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm particular to the Shaklee brand which is biodegradable, concentrated and affordable. I have a friend who sells it: www.shaklee.net/earlene


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

On Sunday, the owner of the inn came up & asked how I was doing. I told her I was having trouble dealing with the chemicals. I asked her if she would consider going green. I told her about how she could use it as a marketing tool, but also that it was the right thing to do. She said yes! She told me to send her the info I had researched. Now it's up to her. In the meantime, I have been using a bottle of Green Works from the grocery store. 

Thank you all for your suggestions and encouragement!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I hope this works out it would be great all around if it did.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Good luck with that!!! I make a lot of my own cleaners at home, and am so happy with how much better I feel when I'm working. Those harsh chemicals in regular cleaners are so bad for the lungs and eyes, and who knows what else!


----------



## funnyfarmnatura (May 27, 2009)

I second the Shaklee products! They are fantastic and worth every penny. Plus their marketing get up is a handy tool for your motel owner.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

The inn owner went out & bought some green cleaner at the grocery store for me to use until she can talk to the local hotel supplier. She also said it's ok to use vinegar & water as a glass cleaner. 

I'm telling you, she is bending over backwards to keep me happy. I know it's not because I'm fast at cleaning the rooms. I can't keep up with the girl I work with (she's been there 2 years). She is always wanting to make sure I get enough hours. I think she feels she can trust me since part of the job is watching the front desk when she's out.

I would like to try the Shaklee products. Like the idea of giving business to small local business people. I have mentioned it to her but she doesn't want to pay shipping. It can get pretty pricey with gallon bottles.

Anyway, that's my progress report. I'm feeling better about the job. It's still hard work but I think my body is getting use to it.


----------



## funnyfarmnatura (May 27, 2009)

Contact a shaklee dealer (I am one by the way lol) and see what you can do with shipping...but the basic H concentrate is so long lasting that the savings in the use of the product more than outweighs a small shipping fee for four bottles, for instance.... 5 drops of basic H and water and you have endless glass cleaner!
The basic G is also a phenomenal product for germicidal areas(bathrooms, kitchenettes, etc.). It just leaves such a nice fresh clean aroma that is non perfume like or fake. Just clean.:soap:
Anyway, keep investigating and researching until you find the right products for the business. Whatever it may be is better than the toxic and dangerous commercial cleaners you had to use before.
By the way, if you were to become a shaklee distibutor yourself and market it directly to her and this way you benefit in more than one way. Be an ambassador of clean 

I would be happy to talk to you more about it off list if you like.

cheers,
kerry


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Ive never heard of Shaklee. Would that be economical for regular house cleaning? Could someone tell me more about it? tyia


----------



## KatSpradley (Nov 7, 2008)

I also sale my own cleaners and let me tell you...I have had several that have cleaning businesses that buy concentrates from me to add to their own bottles and there is no difference in cost even after shipping from the national brand. Let me know if you want to try anything. I have a sample sale going on right now too


----------



## funnyfarmnatura (May 27, 2009)

//www.freewebs.com/funnyfarmnaturally/shaklee.htm


Not to be confused with a sales pitch...but here is an easy way to check out Shaklee and its product line, just follow the link above it is very informative.

I personally like the idea of re-using ONE bottle and refilling it as needed for years to come and not to further pollute the landfills with dozens of used /empty bottles throughout the year. I also like the fact that it is concentrated. It's just good stuff all the way around. 


Hope this helps.

cheers,
Kerry


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

funnyfarmnatura said:


> //www.freewebs.com/funnyfarmnaturally/shaklee.htm
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with a sales pitch...but here is an easy way to check out Shaklee and its product line, just follow the link above it is very informative.
> ...



Thanks for the info but the link dosen't work.


----------



## funnyfarmnatura (May 27, 2009)

Hmmm... weird, worked fine when I tried it..:shrug:
try this one:

www.freewebs.com/funnyfarmnaturally/shaklee.htm


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks that was just the info I needed. Your site is very nice!


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi! I see you've come to an agreement with the hotel owner but in any case I just wanted to tell you that my dh and I have two churches we clean and we use H2O2 Orange. It is a wonderful product. Not harsh to breathe and not damaging to my skin and it smells wonderful. We buy it from a regular commercial janitorial supply company. There are these great micro fiber cloths also that you can use for mirrors and windows that require only water. We just spritz with water and wipe dry with one of the cloths and the mirrors are clean and sprarkly! When they get dirty the cloths can be laundered and dried as normal without fabric softener. We also purchased these through the same janitorial supply for $1 each. Saves a lot on paper towels!!!!

Good luck! 

Cheryl


----------



## KatSpradley (Nov 7, 2008)

I tend to agree with the PP stating they use microfiber. This has become something that has really helped me and my customers. $1 per rag is a great price unless you come across the fabric and want to serge seams (which is what I do). Also check the car cleaning isle for sponges with microfiber...I ordered a ton from a store for the purpose of house cleaning. You can also look about other reusable opportunities as well. I know a lot of folks on here like the way stuff smells but just remember in the end clean don't smell.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

I just wanted to thank everyone for your help & suggestions. Bad news is I don't work there anymore. Their reason for letting me go is not enough business. Worst news is they are probably not going green 

Working there made me realize that even a small town with all it's tourists can use as much energy and flush as much chemicals into the environment as a large town. 

Thank you again everyone. It was an education.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Im sorry River, that's too bad. At least you learned something.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

It's pretty scary what I learned about the hotel business and the things people leave behind for others to clean up 

I never want to stay in one ever again!


----------

